# A History of Violence



## Chris (Jun 1, 2006)

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=118429

Not bad. 3 's out of 5. 

Action scenes are pretty good, a little gorey, but LOTR-dude owns it up. Plot is thin, and there is a LOT of dramatic pause mad but all in all worth renting.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 1, 2006)

I liked it better than 3/5, maybe 4/5 or at least 3.7/5. I liked the pace of the story, it was kind of Godfather-esque. Long dramatic parts with everyday family stuff, then a gorefest, then back to drama.

The plot had some depth, but not the best, it was kind of a simple movie, but in a nice easily-digested way. I'd rather have this than gaping plot holes (Aeon Flux or High Tension, anyone?)

I still think it could have been done better, though.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2006)

LOTR-dude's brother at the end was the shittiest mob boss ever though.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, he was a pansy.

LOTR-dude's name is Viggo Mortensen


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I know, but calling him LOTR-dude is funnier. 

"LOTR dude can bang his hot wife on the stairs, even when she is mad at him, because he is LOTR-dude."


----------



## bostjan (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jun 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yeah I know, but calling him LOTR-dude is funnier.
> 
> "LOTR dude can bang his hot wife on the stairs, even when she is mad at him, because he is LOTR-dude."



True


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2006)

LOTR-dude has made about 7 albums with Buckethead.

they're weird


----------



## bostjan (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, people banging on toasters and talking. I listened once about a quarter of the way through, then I gave up. I'm a huge Buckethead fan, so I thought I'd love it&#8230;but it was even too weird for me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought A History of Violence was at least a 4 out of 5. Very good movie, maybe just short of excellent.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

Leon said:


> LOTR-dude has made about 7 albums with Buckethead.
> 
> they're weird



 really?


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2006)

^ yeah, i've got a couple of them. really weird stuff, but if you're in the mood for some weird, artsy-poetic type sounds, it works


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent film to be honest. I don't think the plot is thin at all though, it's just that it's a far more character driven film.


----------

